# Sirius to XM Conversion



## nchd (Dec 29, 2006)

Greetings All,

I am a prospective 335i customer (love the machine!). I've driven an Acura TL over the last 3 years, and have grown quite addicted to some of the XM programming, that is not available on the Sirius service.

I was a bit dissapointed to learn that BMW only offers Sirius. The other vehicle I am considering is the new '07 G35, gives you the option of either XM or Sirius.

I will be leasing the vehicle, and the BMW salesperson assured me that the addition of an aftermarket XM antenna/radio unit would not void the lease/warranty. I would prefer to have the XM service "built in", though.

After speaking with the BMW dealer, I visited a local Audio store, and explained my situation. They told me that there is a new product that is already out, that "plugs" into either a Sirius or XM module and "translates" the data to the other service. This solution allows any vehicle to be converted to either XM or Sirius. He mentioned it is already out for several Brands of vehicles and he has already installed it. He says that the version to interface with BMW units will be out shortly.

Has anyone heard of this product? He did say that he is not permitted to install it in the BMW, as they will void the warranty/violate the lease terms if you plug anything into their Electronic modules. He did say it was easy enough for me to do it.

Any advice? I really would like to get the 335i over the G35, but would like to know that there is another option, other than an aftermarket XM unit.


----------



## Daver (May 13, 2002)

XM-Direct provides pretty seamless integration into a Sirius-capable BMW -- I installed such a module on my E46 wagon and love it. The radio displays 'Sirius' when switching to that mode, but it's all XM. 

The steering-wheel controls work for preset-up/down (and volume), on-radio controls work for preset setting/selection, channel up/down, and info. The only limitation (and this may be the same with BMW Sirius), is that the information displayed is limited to the number of chararacters on your head-unit. On my 'Business CD', it only shows the first 8-10 characters of the station-name, artist-name, track-name. It won't scroll back-and-forth allowing you to see more than the first set of chars.

The radio will alway display time or station-name. Hitting the info button will momentarily display artist and track name, but it will switch back to either time or station-name (whichever you have your head-unit set for).

Hope this helps!


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

*XM-DIrect may nit work on the 335i..*

because of the different communications/audio technology. Devices like CD changers and Sirius receivers are not PNP in the E90 as they were in the older E39 and E46 cars. I believe the dealer must do some reprogramming if any audio sources are added post delivery.

Hope this helps...JL


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Correct - BMW has a joint-agreement with Sirius, in which they support. I doubt we'll be seeing XM for this vehicle without some type of 3rd party device.


----------



## theYardie (Jun 9, 2007)

I searched the forum and found this thread. I am in the same position as OP. It's been 5-6 months since this was first posted, so I ask, has there been any updates on this?

Also, I noticed that the XM antennas usually leave scratches on my cars because their magnets aren't strong enough. What happens is they move to the slightest touch like when you get your car washed. Through time you start seeing the scratches. Does anyone have a suggestion for this, like an antenna witha stronger magnet, or worse, glue? I would order my car with Sirrius just so I could their Antenna with an XM inno if I knew it would work.


----------



## theYardie (Jun 9, 2007)

I searched the forum and found this thread. I am in the same position as OP. It's been 5-6 months since this was first posted, so I ask, has there been any updates on this?

Also, I noticed that the XM antennas usually leave scratches on my cars because their magnets aren't strong enough. What happens is they move to the slightest touch like when you get your car washed. Through time you start seeing the scratches. Does anyone have a suggestion for this, like an antenna witha stronger magnet, or worse, glue? I would order my car with Sirrius just so I could use their Antenna with an XM inno if I knew it would work.

Edit: Sorry I double posted. My computer froze.


----------



## joe321mrk (Jun 5, 2007)

I certainly like XM better than Sirius, but I can live without it for a while. I am going to switch to Sirius and hope that someday they will merge.


----------



## theYardie (Jun 9, 2007)

There is a thread on e90post.com that shows how to use the preinstalled sharkfin antenna and wires to hook up an XM receiver. You can check it out here: http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16587&page=2


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

theYardie said:


> I searched the forum and found this thread. I am in the same position as OP. It's been 5-6 months since this was first posted, so I ask, has there been any updates on this?
> 
> Also, I noticed that the XM antennas usually leave scratches on my cars because their magnets aren't strong enough. What happens is they move to the slightest touch like when you get your car washed. Through time you start seeing the scratches. Does anyone have a suggestion for this, like an antenna witha stronger magnet, or worse, glue? I would order my car with Sirrius just so I could use their Antenna with an XM inno if I knew it would work.
> 
> Edit: Sorry I double posted. My computer froze.


Simply place the antenna underneath the rear parcel shelf - this will keep it completely hidden.


----------



## kemrt23 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Siriusly bored*

I have XM in my Acura and SIrius in my 07 335i. I want XM in my 335i. Is it as simple as getting the XM converter (any deals on this anywhee?) and can I install myself? Also, I am hoping there in no "additional" antenna fro me to wire to the trunk (in other words, will it use all the existing equipment and the only "additional" piece will be the converter box. Finally, how does this work with subscriptions? Do I still "pay" Sirius and "get" XM (as a result of converter) or am I only paying against my exisiting XM account in the Acura and getting it in both vehicles? :dunno: (Don't want to pay a Sirius subscription AND an XM subscription to get XM in both recievers!) Appreciate any insight!


----------



## attack eagle (Jun 22, 2006)

Well you ahve two choices, either buy an xm decoder to replace the Sirius one, and yes pay an additional receiver fee on your xm account, or wait a couple of months until sirius and xm offer the same playlist.

As of today, Sirius recieved approval to Buy out XM...

So everyone will get the same programming soon regardless of which brand decoder you have.


----------

